
Ask HN: What's your method for self-studying coding books efficiently? - faizshah
Hi HN,<p>Lately I&#x27;ve been reading multiple programming books at the same time on separate languages and libraries.<p>I find that even though I read and complete the exercises, I&#x27;ll just end up forgetting a command or recipe for some task.<p>Paper notes take too long but they do help me recall better. Doing projects helps but I still end up forgetting as I switch over to another language. I&#x27;m trying notes in Jupyter notebooks now so we&#x27;ll see how that goes.<p>What&#x27;s your method for studying coding books efficiently?
======
nickjj
I don't spend any time writing notes. If I read something (let's say
documentation), it's to serve a direct purpose for something I'm trying to
develop right now, so as soon as I read it, I apply it.

Then I keep repeating it in slightly different use cases as they come up, and
eventually after enough times it starts to stick.

Basically, less reading, less writing notes and more doing.

------
elviejo
I split my screen in three sections: 1\. The ebook I'm reading. 2\. Emacs
editor 3\. Anki to write cards of the things I want to remember.

Anki is software to do spaced repetition, which is like studying Flash cards
but you get to study them as late as possible, before forgetting.

